# اذهبوا يا أولاد



## Romeel

السلام عليكم

لماذا في فعل الأمر نقول "اذهبوا يا أولاد" ولا نقول "اذهب يا أولاد" كما نفعل مع الفعل الماضي "ذهب الأولاد"


----------



## Mahaodeh

يكون الفعل مفردا لفاعل جمع إن كان الفاعل صريحا، ويكون جمعا إن كان الفاعل ضميرا. فعل الأمر لا يكون إلا بصيغة المخاطب وعليه لا يكون فاعله إلا ضمير - وعلى ذلك يجب أن يتبع الفاعل بالعدد

ملاحظة: يا ليست في محل رفع فاعل، بل تعرب حرف نداء لا محل له من الإعراب. أولادُ ليست فاعل اذهبوا أيضا بل إنها أصلا ليست مرفوعة بل مبنية على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به لفعل محذوف وجوبا تقديره أدعو أو أنادي. والنداء يكون أصلا في أول الكلام لأن الهدف منه هو لفت انتباه المنادى إلى الكلام ليعرف أنه هو المقصود، يجوز تأخيره ولكن أصل الجملة هو: يا أولاد اذهبوا.


----------

